# emptying an smc water trap????



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

I have 2 1/4" of these...one before tank and one after. I tried emptying it after being bagged for 3 weeks now. When i pushed the button on the bottom, nothing came out both traps. Is that normal???? 

Btw...correct me if im wrong. I tried emptying it with the tank so my whole system was de-pressurized as i have to actually take the tank out of my trunk to empty. Nothing came out of my tank too. Do i empty the water traps when the system is pressurized?

TIA!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

sure is broh.. Sometimes my traps are dry when I empty them.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> I have 2 1/4" of these...one before tank and one after. I tried emptying it after being bagged for 3 weeks now. When i pushed the button on the bottom, nothing came out both traps. Is that normal????
> 
> Btw...correct me if im wrong. I tried emptying it with the tank so my whole system was de-pressurized as i have to actually take the tank out of my trunk to empty. Nothing came out of my tank too. Do i empty the water traps when the system is pressurized?
> 
> TIA!


I empty it when the system is pressurized. You don't press a button....you twist the bottom.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

ornithology said:


> I empty it when the system is pressurized. You don't press a button....you twist the bottom.


this is what i have so im pretty sure that i press the spring loaded like pin in the bottom...right?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jun_1.8T said:


> this is what i have so im pretty sure that i press the spring loaded like pin in the bottom...right?


correct, the 1/4" ones are this style, the 3/8" and 1/2" have a little wing nut style jawn you turn.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No biggie. It just means the water is sitting at the bottom of your tank


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

The amount of water in the tank and in the water traps is usually contingent on how humid it is and how long your compressor(s) runs. some days when I empty my traps I get little to no water out, and other days I get more. Also, I rarely have any water coming out of the bottom of the tank.


Less water is good! I'd say your system is functioning very well. :beer:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

FlybyGLI said:


> The amount of water in the tank and in the water traps is usually contingent on how humid it is and how long your compressor(s) runs. some days when I empty my traps I get little to no water out, and other days I get more. Also, I rarely have any water coming out of the bottom of the tank.
> 
> 
> Less water is good! I'd say your system is functioning very well. :beer:


Thanks.....good to know!


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Do most people empty their water traps with the system still pressurized?  I was told not to given the chance of ruining the water trap by running that much pressure through the opening. I have since released all the pressure before twisting the cap.


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

helloterence said:


> Do most people empty their water traps with the system still pressurized?  I was told not to given the chance of ruining the water trap by running that much pressure through the opening. I have since released all the pressure before twisting the cap.


I emptied my water traps with no pressure but I also had a drain at the bottom of the tank that I drained with pressure


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

helloterence said:


> Do most people empty their water traps with the system still pressurized?  I was told not to given the chance of ruining the water trap by running that much pressure through the opening. I have since released all the pressure before twisting the cap.





boostingti4ever said:


> I emptied my water traps with no pressure but I also had a drain at the bottom of the tank that I drained with pressure


I also have a drain on my tank - I drain this under pressure as it will usually suck all the moisture out. This runs out a hose outside of my trunk area onto the ground below.

I do NOT drain my air traps under pressure however.... I don't want all that collected water and moisture blasting all over my management box. I'd much rather empty the cup portion of my SMC traps.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Good to know guys, thanks. I currently don't have a drain on my tank (planning on putting one in the future though) seeing as I'm pretty good as emptying out my water traps enough on a daily basis so that no moisture reaches the tank. Just seemed like a lot people likes to just twist open the cap at the bottom and blast 150psi through the end of it as well as the little water is carried at the time.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Put a check valve between your trap and your tank and you can drain your trap without losing tank pressure.


----------

